# Help to improve auditing skills



## mbgg (Dec 6, 2012)

I am a recently certified cpc but auditing is part of my job and I was hoping someone could provide me with some resources to help improve my auditing skills.  I  work with a great group of women that have taken great steps to help me but I am looking for books or something along that line I can study and practice with.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Titali80 (Jun 4, 2013)

How's auditing going for you. I am in similar situation as yours. I will be taking ccs and/or CPMA soon. If you don't mind sharing your experience and strategy to improve. thanks


----------



## pygreen (Jun 5, 2013)

*Auditing*

IF you can take the course offered by NAMAS it is will worth the expense.  I took the two day work shop and passed the exam on the first try.  I honestly do not think I would have been as sucessful without the class.  Good luck.


----------



## KatHopkins (Jun 9, 2013)

If the NAMAS Auditing class is our of your reach, the book alone is a great resource.   I highly recommend the class, however.   I've also found my NAMAS membership is well worth the cost...the webinars cover all my speciality CEUs and have been very helpful.

The hardest part is educating the physicians (and coders!).   Some of them are eager to learn and open to change...others just don't want to be bothered.    It can be especially tough when the physicians are employees - they don't relate as well to the documentation/payment issue - it's one step further from the bottom line to their paycheck!


----------

